# Last weekend out of Orange Beach (big tuna)



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Fished out of Orange Beach Friday night. Tuna bite has been virtually nonexistent for me on most of the Mississippi Canyon rigs before 4 am, so talked the guys into doing a couple hours of swording over by the steps before heading further offshore. Nothin doin on the swordies, but started chipping away at the tunas a few miles south of there. Here is a pic of the largest one. Bite wasn't wide open but I'd rather have a couple good ones than 10 60-80 pound schoolies, anyway. Likely the fish of a lifetime for the gentleman's first yellowfin Back to enjoy football and cocktails by lunch.

-Captain Woody Woods


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

That's a TUNA!


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Reel nice!


----------



## Golfer72 (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice fish, nice work capt.. What did he eat?

what did he weigh in at - im guessing between 110-135 but it looks skinny and like a summer tuna but still an awesome catch all the way around


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Great looking fish capt!!!


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

What did that fish weigh?


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish! Guy looks stoked.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

HUNGRY!!!! Great fish!


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Great fish Woody--well done


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a nice one, congrats!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What a fish..Nice
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

That critter bent you rod for sure. Did you get a scale weight on that one. Even if you didn't, good going, those kinds of tuna are the real thing!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice fish. One question - are you related to Miley Cyrus?


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Now that's an Ahi! Congrats and great job! Hanapa'a!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job Woody!!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

How did I miss this! Nice fish man you catch him on bay boat?


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

A toad for sure


----------

